# Considering A 2006 28Krs



## Kelvininin (Dec 27, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

My wife and I are going to look at a 2006 Outback 28KRS this weekend. The dealer is asking $12K. This will be our first Travel Trailer.

I really like the usability and the features that the 28KRS offers, we have a yamaha super Tenere that we plan to put in the cargo area.

We have previously resisted RVs but we are trying to make camping easier for our new family, we have a one year old.

From the NADA, it seems $11K is about average retail. I understand the rear slide out can be problematic.

Does the price seem reasonable and is there anything else I need to look for?

As for the tow vehicle we have a 2011 F150 Ecoboost thats good for 9800 pounds as its equipped with a load distributing hitch.


----------



## musicman (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a 2006 23KRS with the same rear slide. It has never caused any problems other than the design of entering from the side. Inside person is inconvenienced and my son once hit his head on the frame going in too fast. Bathroom is tight but manageable. Hauled 2 bikes to Sturgis in the garage area (now that was a tight fit.). You are close to maxing out with a 1/2 ton truck but it should be OK with the WDH. I really like mine but wish it had the side slide like the 28KRS which makes for more interior room.

Good luck, you will find that this site is fantastic with suggestions on modifications and maintenance.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site...glad you're here.









I think the price is a bit high for an RV that is 9 years old. I'd start with an offer around $9,500...then go no more than $10,500. Bring $$$$ to back the offer. Put down a $5000 refundable deposit, based on your acceptance of the Pre Delivery Inspection.

You can grab the PDI from the link in my signature. Allocated at least 4 hours to complete this inspection...it will save you time and $$ down the road. Best advice is to leave your child with someone and have you and your wife do this PDI....you will both need to understand the process and having two people do the inspection is better, as one person might overlook something.

On that unit, pay close attention to the front cap. Look for delamination of the front cap.

The slide-out should be fine...if the prior owner didn't lay on the bed while the slide was in. One thing to remember once you get the trailer home...leave the door open when opening/closing the slide out. The air will need to come in the door when opening the slide out and out the door when closing. ....can't tell you how many times I opened/close our prior Outbacks bed before I learned this trick...the difference will be night & day.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

The price is high in my opinion.Depends i suppose on if the unit has lots of extra's. Solar panels, 6 volt batteries leds. ect.I'd personally try and find one privately for alot less.Be sure to check the brakes and springs closely and use O.C's pre delivery inspection list. I used it partially and wished i had went through things closer on the list.Could have saved me some grief.


----------



## Kelvininin (Dec 27, 2014)

So we went, we saw, and we bought... I think we got a fair price for the 28KRS. It is in exceptional shape. We pick up the trailer in a week or two, in the mean time I am shopping for a weight distribution hitch.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Kelvininin said:


> So we went, we saw, and we bought... I think we got a fair price for the 28KRS. It is in exceptional shape. We pick up the trailer in a week or two, in the mean time I am shopping for a weight distribution hitch.


Congrats!!

I'm a big fan of the Equalizer distribution line of hitches. Easy to setup and very easy to use...no chain links to deal with.

Remember to grab the PDI...it will really help find problems before you leave the dealers lot.


----------



## Kelvininin (Dec 27, 2014)

For the hitch I ended up going with a dealer installed Equalizer E4 rated for 12,000.

Buying online would only save me about $120, and this way I don't have to install and adjust the hitch in a parking lot in the sub zero temps Minneapolis is having this time of the year.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Kelvininin said:


> For the hitch I ended up going with a dealer installed Equalizer E4 rated for 12,000.
> 
> Buying online would only save me about $120, and this way I don't have to install and adjust the hitch in a parking lot in the sub zero temps Minneapolis is having this time of the year.


You won't be disappointed...that is a GREAT hitch.

However...take the time to learn how to adjust this hitch. Dealers do a good job, but sometimes they don't get it right and you'll have to adjust this on your own. While not a super fun way to spend an hour, it will be well worth your time to understand the adjustment process....and have the tools in order to do so.


----------



## Kelvininin (Dec 27, 2014)

Oregon_Camper said:


> For the hitch I ended up going with a dealer installed Equalizer E4 rated for 12,000.
> 
> Buying online would only save me about $120, and this way I don't have to install and adjust the hitch in a parking lot in the sub zero temps Minneapolis is having this time of the year.


You won't be disappointed...that is a GREAT hitch.

However...take the time to learn how to adjust this hitch. Dealers do a good job, but sometimes they don't get it right and you'll have to adjust this on your own. While not a super fun way to spend an hour, it will be well worth your time to understand the adjustment process....and have the tools in order to do so.
[/quote]

Oh I plan on it. I typically never allow dealers to do work for me, and tend to do almost all of my own work. I am sure I will have to make adjustments especially when everything is loaded down.

Now just need spring to arrive...


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Kelvininin said:


> Oh I plan on it. I typically never allow dealers to do work for me, and tend to do almost all of my own work. I am sure I will have to make adjustments especially when everything is loaded down.
> 
> Now just need spring to arrive...


Don't we all need that!









I have the same hitch, except in the 10,000 range. Easy hookup and it seems to work well...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Stumpy75 said:


> Oh I plan on it. I typically never allow dealers to do work for me, and tend to do almost all of my own work. I am sure I will have to make adjustments especially when everything is loaded down.
> 
> Now just need spring to arrive...


Don't we all need that!









I have the same hitch, except in the 10,000 range. Easy hookup and it seems to work well...
[/quote]

Install a power tongue jack and the job gets even easier!!


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Install a power tongue jack and the job gets even easier!!












I couldn't agree more. Much easier with a power jack, as you have to take the tongue up and down several times to hook up and unhook the hitch. Much easier just flipping a switch than cranking!


----------

